# Warranty



## Lord_Vader (Jan 29, 2009)

My bolt died a few days ago and I've been waiting for Best Buy to have them in stock again. (Bolt 3TB)

I've been looking at Amazon but the reviews are mixed on the square trade warranty. Has anyone used the square trade warranty? Is the Tivo warranty a better option? I like the Best Buy warranty because it's just a walk in service, but I just don't know when they will be in stock again.

Thanks.


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

If you were paying monthly or yearly for your Bolt service, call TiVo as they have Continual Care Warranty.

*Continual Care Warranty*
TiVo's Continual Care warranty covers your TiVo BOLT or TiVo Roamio for the uninterrupted duration of your monthly or annual TiVo service subscription. With Continual Care protection, we'll send you a replacement box at no charge if your TiVo BOLT or TiVo Roamio needs repair within the first 90 days from your date of purchase.* After 90 days, you'll receive a replacement box for just $49.00.**


----------



## Lord_Vader (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks. I have lifetime. I'll just wait until Best Buy has them in stock again. We've been getting by with the Roku for now.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Lord_Vader said:


> Thanks. I have lifetime. I'll just wait until Best Buy has them in stock again. We've been getting by with the Roku for now.


So why not replace the hard drive or power supply depending on what failed?

Scott


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Lord_Vader said:


> Thanks. I have lifetime. I'll just wait until Best Buy has them in stock again. We've been getting by with the Roku for now.


My Bolt + with lifetime died today. Fortunately it is just a few days less than one year old and I only had to pay $49 for a replacement. But, I think people have indicated that even if it's over a year old, TiVo still offers a replacement at a reasonable cost and thus preserving your lifetime. You should look into this. The other option is to replace the hdd or power block. Either way it's a lot cheaper than buying a new unit and then buying lifetime or paying a subscription.


----------



## Lord_Vader (Jan 29, 2009)

HerronScott said:


> So why not replace the hard drive or power supply depending on what failed?
> 
> Scott


Thanks, I thought about that. It was still under the Best Buy / Geek Squad Warranty. They gave me a gift card for the original purchase price (minus the warranty cost).


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Lord_Vader said:


> Thanks, I thought about that. It was still under the Best Buy / Geek Squad Warranty. They gave me a gift card for the original purchase price (minus the warranty cost).


I presume the gift card included lifetime cost. So you're giving up on TiVo?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

UCLABB said:


> I presume the gift card included lifetime cost. So you're giving up on TiVo?


I was going to ask the same thing about the lifetime service. He did say above that he waiting for Best Buy to get them in stock again.

Scott


----------



## Lord_Vader (Jan 29, 2009)

UCLABB said:


> I presume the gift card included lifetime cost. So you're giving up on TiVo?


It was just the purchase price. The last time my roamio died, I just called Tivo and they transferred the lifetime to the new Bolt. I'm going to get a new Bolt and call them again.

The first CSR kept insisting that they don't do that. I even had her pull up their website and she said no. https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Transfer-TiVo-Service-to-a-New-TiVo-DVR

The next day, someone from Tivo called me and said the call wasn't handled properly and said it was taken care of.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Lord_Vader said:


> It was just the purchase price. The last time my roamio died, I just called Tivo and they transferred the lifetime to the new Bolt. I'm going to get a new Bolt and call them again.
> 
> The first CSR kept insisting that they don't do that. I even had her pull up their website and she said no. https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Transfer-TiVo-Service-to-a-New-TiVo-DVR
> 
> The next day, someone from Tivo called me and said the call wasn't handled properly and said it was taken care of.


Good luck. Let us know the outcome.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Lord_Vader said:


> The first CSR kept insisting that they don't do that. I even had her pull up their website and she said no. https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Transfer-TiVo-Service-to-a-New-TiVo-DVR


This is what it says on that page about transferring lifetime:

Product Lifetime Service is valid only for the life of the TiVo DVR for which it was originally purchased and can be transferred to another DVR only in one of the following situations:

You activated the TiVo DVR with Product Lifetime Service less than 30 days ago.
The TiVo DVR was *exchanged under warranty*, either through the retailer or the manufacturer. (Proof of this exchange will be required).
The TiVo DVR was activated under an incorrect service number.
This has been the policy for a long time.


----------



## Lord_Vader (Jan 29, 2009)

ej42137 said:


> This is what it says on that page about transferring lifetime:
> 
> Product Lifetime Service is valid only for the life of the TiVo DVR for which it was originally purchased and can be transferred to another DVR only in one of the following situations:
> 
> ...


Exactly. I don't know why she gave me such a hard time.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Lord_Vader said:


> Exactly. I don't know why she gave me such a hard time.


Well, maybe it's because you're not exactly exchanging it under warranty.


----------



## Lord_Vader (Jan 29, 2009)

UCLABB said:


> Well, maybe it's because you're not exactly exchanging it under warranty.


That's just how Best Buy exchanges the unit. Geek Squad hands you a gift card and tells you to go get one in the back.


----------

